# Marantz BDP



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone with Marantz BDP experiences? I was considering upgrading my Panny BDP 65 with an Oppo 93 or PS3 and for some reason Marantz popped up as a reasonable option with a high end local vendor. I know Marantz audio heritage and track record, but nothing on the video side. Does anyone here? :help:
Thanks


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I seriously considered a Marantz player before going with a 93. While I adore Marantz performance, and have found few that compare, I just couldnt justify spending a premium for Marantz when Oppo is so awesome at what they do.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think the OPPO is a far better BDP. OPPO only makes BDP's and they make, what are considered by most, to be the best available. Good enough for Lexicon to place an OPPO BDP-83 in a different Case and use a darker Visor and charge $3000 more for the identical BDP. Add in the fact that OPPO has the finest Customer Service is the business and it is hard not to advocate for the OPPO. And they keep their Resale Value like no other.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I cannot think of a reason to use the Marantz over either the Oppo or the Panasonic. Marantz is good for audio product but they are not a primary vendor for BDPs. You are paying more for the name and packaging.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Well took the plunge and ordered an Oppo 93. They ship it with their HDMI cable. I currently use Audioquest Forest cables, is Oppo's cable better, same, or do you recommend using the Audioquest? Of course I will try both, but curious what the forum thinks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> Well took the plunge and ordered an Oppo 93. They ship it with their HDMI cable. I currently use Audioquest Forest cables, is Oppo's cable better, same, or do you recommend using the Audioquest? Of course I will try both, but curious what the forum thinks.


Congrats! The OPPO Cable is perfectly usable. However, if you already have a Forrest HDMI's, it cannot hurt to use it. When Sound Advice went OOB, I purchased 8 Audioquest HDMI Cables for 80% off. (Audioquest X) 2 of them needed repair and they sent me 2 pairs of AQ Chocolate. FWIW, I use a Chocolate on HDMI 1 of my OPPO and use the OPPO HDMI Cable to connect a Guest Room TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, the Oppo arrived today. Hooked it up, went through the easy set up and played a couple of songs from the Chris Botti in Boston Blue Ray. I could tell a booming difference listening to YoYoMa and Botti. Lucia Miccarelli sounded very ... lots of detail! Do I need to do anything other than the easy set up? What do you reccomend based on your hands on user experience? Thanks all!! :clap:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on getting your OPPO. As I never did the Easy Setup, I am trying to remember if there are any substantive tweaks to do. Especially if using HDMI only. However, if you are using the MCH Analog Inputs, you will obviously want to run Test Tones, choose your Crossover, etc..
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey JJ,
What an amazing difference the 93 makes. The sound is audiophile quality, (of course you knew that), and as long as I have listened to Thiel Audio speakers, (26+ years), they have never sounded so alive. The "Bring on the Night" blue ray by Sting was simply fascinating! The video was as good as anything, never mind, no comparison to anything I have seen before. The sound is as good as my Schweikert / NAD two channel system, which I consider amazing. I am officially converted!!
Hit them straight! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am torn between Thiel, Dynaudio, and Focal for my next Speaker Array. I have been seriously considering switching to one of the three for the past few years, but the desire to do so is really picking up steam.

My current one is the longest I have ever owned. The ML's really are wonderful, but the best SQ home experience I have ever had was my Thiel CS 1.5's driven my a Nakamichi AV-10 some time ago when I lived in Charleston, SC. So Thiels hold a very special place in my heart. Problem was I was really good friends with a Paradigm Dealer and got the Studio 100's and the rest of my Paradigms at true Dealer Cost. I honestly made money when I sold them several years later.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

I have to be honest with you JJ, as with you, Thiel will always be a favorite in our home, especially the vintage stuff. All three speakers you are considering are favorites here as well. I have had a blast building the vintage Thiel set up for dirt cheap and being able to put it up against almost anything! By the way the CS3's are being played without the equalizer. And the Oppo 93 ... let's say I am catching up with movies just for the sakes of hearing how they sound with the Oppo!!
Hit them straight.:R


----------

